# Sailfin Scorpionfish in reef



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

I have a Fire shrimp, coral, hermits, and snails. as well as Tomato clowns and a yellow tang. Can i do it? Its Not reef Compatible is It?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Ambush predator so your shrimps and crabs are not safe,nor the fishes that will fit in its mouth. I would not try it out,get a nano.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

He's gone now, but thanks for the response. I won't try it.


----------

